# WES application process



## miu (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi all,

May I ask the process to do the WES assessment? My understanding is as follows

1 - Apply online, process payment to get a Ref number

2- Submit the Academic request From to the Institute with the Ref no.

3- Collect other required document to mail to WES.

Is it the right way to do? Please help me. Thank you very much.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

What does their website say you are supposed to do?


----------

